# Forcing cone work



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking to make some performance modifications to my Benelli Supernova. I'm blaming my poor shots this season on it!  Looking at having the forcing cone lengthened. Any recommendations for a good gunsmith in SE Michigan to do the work? I'm in Western Oakland county.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

bpskibum said:


> Looking to make some performance modifications to my Benelli Supernova. I'm blaming my poor shots this season on it!  Looking at having the forcing cone lengthened. Any recommendations for a good gunsmith in SE Michigan to do the work? I'm in Western Oakland county.


Save your money and put it towards a Stoeger auto, they don't miss.


----------



## topshotwaterfowl (Nov 12, 2016)

i have stoeger M3500 and LOVE IT!!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Not looking to replace my Benelli, it's amazing. Looking to see if lengthening the forcing cone will take it to the next level.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

What next level? What are you trying to accomplish? I improved my shooting greatly when I switched to a skeet choke.


----------



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking for more dense patterns, from what I understand lengthening and polishing the forcing cone is a great way to accomplish this.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Dense at what range? What size shot? I get some really dense patterns at 25-35 yards with 4's and 5's. Even pretty good with 2's if I am shooting at geese. All using a skeet choke.


----------



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Not looking to change the size of my pattern this can be managed with a good choke. Looking to put a higher percentage of pellets in the pattern, irrespective of the size.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles...ered-forcing-cone-can-improve-pellet-patterns


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I (almost) did this to my benelli but after much research I concluded it simply was not worth the money. Though it will improve your pattern it will not be significant. If I was in competitive trap/skeet I'd consider it but hunting situations I'd take that money buy a few different extended chokes and experiment with different ammo. I've put 100+ rounds on cardboard I'd be surprised at how much you can alter a shotgun pattern


----------



## bpskibum (Aug 13, 2012)

Good input, thanks. Out of curiosity, did you do this with a Nova or Supernova? If so, what were your findings?


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Magnaport in Harrison Township could probably do the work, if your still interested.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> Dense at what range? What size shot? I get some really dense patterns at 25-35 yards with 4's and 5's. Even pretty good with 2's if I am shooting at geese. All using a skeet choke.


I'm intrigued. My farther always told me to open my choke. 

Here's a scenario: friends have no layout blinds, geese landing at 40 yards. #2s various brands (heavy steel patterns well).

Why skeet? I'm all ears.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Why skeet? I get the best patterns with that choke. It's a "stock" Beretta flush choke. I have dropped geese with that choke, at that range, using either 2's or BB's. 2's if there is a chance of ducks, BB's for when it's only geese. I do shoot 3.5" for geese to increase pellet counts.

For ducks I shoot 3", 1 1/8 OZ in my 12GA and 7/8 OZ in my 20GA. I shoot a skeet choke in my 20GA as well, so does my buddy in his guns. 

It is my OPINION that it is far easier to "over choke" with steel than it is to use too little choke. It is my OPINION that choking too tight tends to blow out patterns. 

Are you missing? What is the problem you are experiencing? 

I don't know about you, but I don't get enough practice during the off season. If you are having a problem missing birds I believe that if you spent the same amount of money shooting skeet, that you would on the cone work, you would not only solve a missing problem and have fun working on the fix.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Waste of money. You are crazy if you think that will somehow improve your shooting. I'm not blaming you for thinking that, just stating the facts of the matter.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

And, you'll remove the chrome lining in that section of your barrel, allowing any hard shot to scour and scratch your barrel.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd save the money. That will not help much. The improvement is negligible IMO. I'd save the dough and buy dekes or spend some time on the trap, skeet or sporting clay field.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

The secret to success is: "There is no secret to success."

If you want to take your shooting to the next level, ...practice.

It is an acquired skill. Spend some cash on a couple of cases of target ammo and several rounds of skeet and sporting clays (maybe some trap too.)

You can be the shooter you want to be.

Lengthening the forcing cone is not going to do it.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I was a firm believer in tight chokes for too many years... always had a Carlsons mod or full in and 3 1/2" hevi metal shells. I shot okay but missed too many chip shots
This year I put in my factory imp cylinder in. Shot Remington nitro 3" BB and #2's and I'm pleasantly surprised.. I've hit almost every shot I should have and even managed some rather "tall shots" on some ducks I'd have never thought an open choke was so capable


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I look at it as some things you can tweak and get some improvements on, other things I believe the engineers developed it to the max potential without sacrificing the integrity of the equipment . in others words leave it alone and spend the money elsewhere .


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

How tight do you want it? It's a shotgun not a rifle. You've patterned all your chokes with 3 different brands? If not, I'd start there. Fasteel patterns best with Mod in my Stogy.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/pattern_shotgun.htm


----------

